# Will Dishnetwork pickup SportsNet NY?



## Jerseyguy

Any news on Dish Network broadcasting the new Mets network, SportsNet NY?
Have we heard if they are even talking to SportsNet? Only 2 months till the beginning of the season.


----------



## Hound

There has been no news on other carriage agreements for Sportsnet New York
except Comcast and Time Warner.

Here is a quote from a press release of a coalition that Dish is part of:

"The strategy to control regional sports programming has intensified in recent months. During the FCC's review of the Adelphia transaction, Time Warner announced partnerships with three new regional sports networks: the Charlotte Bobcats, the New York Mets (along with Comcast), and most recently, the Cleveland Indians. In Charlotte, Time Warner has denied all competitors access to games; in New York, they are charging unprecedented rates; and in Cleveland, negotiations included carriage throughout Ohio as well as ownership interest in the network."

You can read the entire press release here:

http://www.reclaimthemedia.org/stories.php?story=06/01/18/5097140


----------



## ScoB

This week, Phil Mushnick of The New York Post published in his column that DirecTV had reached agreement with SportsNet New York to carry the Mets games this season.

BTW, since DISH still hasn't settled with YES (it's 4 years now isn't it?), why would you think they would work with SN-NY?


----------



## uroberto

I'm willing to bet that you won't have SNY on Dish. I hear they want around $2 for every subscriber and I'm sure Dish will not go for that. I have Cablevision for my TV provider and they haven't announced anything yet, I hope this doesn't turn to another YES fiasco.


----------



## NYSat

ScoB,

"Phil M." of the NY Post unfortunately has it wrong in his Feb. 3rd post. I spoke to a good source at SNY. I was told as of today there is no signed agreement as of yet though very optimistic that something should be inked soon, possibly before March 16th. I will keep you all informed of my latest findings.


----------



## BGummy

Jerseyguy said:


> Any news on Dish Network broadcasting the new Mets network, SportsNet NY?
> Have we heard if they are even talking to SportsNet? Only 2 months till the beginning of the season.


 Chances are, that Dish Network won't add SNNY to their programming. They refused to add the YES Network to the line-up. So, I dumped them and went to DirecTV. I have an e-mail inquiry into DirecTV now and hope to get a response shortly. When I get it, I'll let you know.


----------



## jrbdmb

uroberto said:


> I'm willing to bet that you won't have SNY on Dish. I hear they want around $2 for every subscriber and I'm sure Dish will not go for that. I have Cablevision for my TV provider and they haven't announced anything yet, I hope this doesn't turn to another YES fiasco.


At over $2 a pop for the Mets and no other pro sports, DirecTV may not bite either.


----------



## BGummy

I did get a reply to my inquiry to DirecTV. They said that they are negotiating with SNY and hope to get a deal done before the channel launches on March 16th. I'm almost positive that they'll get it done. They don't want to go thru what Dish Network went thru when they refused to carry YES and lost a ton of subscribers.


----------



## uroberto

BGummy said:


> I did get a reply to my inquiry to DirecTV. They said that they are negotiating with SNY and hope to get a deal done before the channel launches on March 16th. I'm almost positive that they'll get it done. They don't want to go thru what Dish Network went thru when they refused to carry YES and lost a ton of subscribers.


And Why do you think Dish Network doesn't have YES? Yes wants every dish subcriber to pay for the channel, even the ones that can't legally watch it. YES won't allow it as a la carte channel and they want a lot $$ as well.


----------



## Hound

Hope springs eternal for Dish Subscribers.
Read this link.

http://www.nypost.com/sports/65841.htm

The Cablevision deal was finalized today.

http://www.sny.tv/index.jsp


----------



## BobMurdoch

uroberto said:


> And Why do you think Dish Network doesn't have YES? Yes wants every dish subcriber to pay for the channel, even the ones that can't legally watch it. YES won't allow it as a la carte channel and they want a lot $$ as well.


SOMEONE'S gonna flame you on this point. We don't have info as to the reason behind the logjam, but the extra price would only be paid by those in the zip codes claimed as home territories by George Steinbrenner, NOT everyone coast to coast as they would have every game blacked out unless they paid for Extra Innings.


----------



## uroberto

BobMurdoch said:


> SOMEONE'S gonna flame you on this point. We don't have info as to the reason behind the logjam, but the extra price would only be paid by those in the zip codes claimed as home territories by George Steinbrenner, NOT everyone coast to coast as they would have every game blacked out unless they paid for Extra Innings.


I think the logjam is the a la carte issue. I think YES wants it in their basic tier. Don't you think that 4 RSNs for NY is a lot? No flame yet


----------



## BobMurdoch

Yes, it is, but it may be the norm for the future as other big market teams go to gouge their fans with their own networks.

I just can't believe that Major League Baseball lets them get away with not carrying every network. I spend for RSNs AND Extra Innings and I can't watch my favorite team. This is BS.


----------



## DCSholtis

Game was supposed to show up on D*....But talks between SNY and D* apparently broke down before game time so no SNY feed. Though they did have the MASN feed up.

D* and SNY signed the deal around 5pm too late for todays game however...

http://www.newsday.com/sports/baseball/mets/ny-spsny0404,0,6582484.story


----------



## uroberto

BobMurdoch said:


> Yes, it is, but it may be the norm for the future as other big market teams go to gouge their fans with their own networks.


I'm fine with them adding another RSN, but don't force everyone in that region pay for it. Not eveyone cares about sports channels. Most of my neighbors care about international channels more than sports. This channel should be a la carte, period.


----------



## DCSholtis

http://www.sny.tv/article.jsp?content=pr20060403

Agreement with D* it will be on all TC packages for ppl within the SNY footprint and Sports Pack outside of the footprint. Deal includes some home games in HD.


----------



## newflyer7

apparently dish network signed on today . channel438 sny


----------

